# Jersey



## mpflood (Dec 27, 2001)

North East Bergen County Update

1.5" @ 12:15 P.M.

Map shows little or no promise.


----------



## mpflood (Dec 27, 2001)

12:30 light sleet/rain temp=30 F


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

You're getting more than we are in Somerville. I salted a few lots and some walks. Rain and sleet here.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

mike you go out? i did, i figured it would freeze....no body complained so w.e payup and i had to try to pay off the plow lol


----------



## mpflood (Dec 27, 2001)

Yeah, i went out and did 4 lots and about 5 resi.
Good for you! pay it off this year with one more eh?
We'll start calling you "Trace" around the firehouse:salute:


----------

